# Grafikkarte oder Prozessor aufrüsten



## Ralf090367 (12. Oktober 2015)

*Grafikkarte oder Prozessor aufrüsten*

Hallo zusammen,

ich nutze seit 2011 folgendes System:

AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Prozessor - Sockel AM3/AM2+ (3400MHz) 
Asus M5A99X Evo Sockel AM3+ Mainboard (ATX, AMD 990, 4x DDR3 Speicher, 2x USB 3.0) 
Asus EAH6950 DCII/2DI4S/2GD5
16 GB DDR3
Windows 10 Pro 64

Bis vor kurzem konnte ich Spiele wie Assassins Creed Black Flag/Rouge noch einigermaßen flüssig spielen. Aber seit einiger Zeit sind sie an manchen Stellen geradezu unspielbar geworden. Also wird es nun endlich Zeit aufzurüsten, zumal ich mich mit dem Gedanken beschäftige, mir einen 21:9 Monitor zuzulegen.
Nun zu meiner Frage:
Ist es sinnvoll, zunächst einmal den Prozessor z.B. auf einen FX 8350 zu aktualisieren, oder würde eine neue Grafikkarte (R9 380 4GB) mehr Zuwachs bei Spielen bedeuten.

Gruß

Ralf


----------



## wubroha (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Grafikkarte oder Prozessor aufrüsten*

Eine frischere Graka kann nicht schaden und wenn es möglich ist, der CPU "noch etwas Beine machen".
Falls du ein höheres Budget hast, kannst du dir auch nen 8320er holen, vorrausgesetzt dein NT ist stark genug 
oder halt komplett auf Intel wechseln.


----------



## cap82 (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Grafikkarte oder Prozessor aufrüsten*

Wie hoch ist denn dein Budget?

Beim Wechsel auf einen FX 8350 müsstest du doch auch den Sockel wechseln, oder?

Generell würde ich, wenn du mehr Wert auf Spiele legst, eher zu einem Intel raten, die wischen in der gleichen Preisklasse mit den AMD's den Boden auf.

Neue Grafikkarte bringt dir garantiert etwas, aber die Tage des Phenom sind ebenfalls gezählt. 

Je nach Budget würde ich beides aufrüsten.
Nen kleinen Skylake (i5 6500), und die R9 380 bringen dich um einiges nach vorne.
Allerdings würde ich dir in diesem Preisbereich eher dieses Angebot hier von Caseking empfehlen: 
https://www.caseking.de/vtx3d-radeo...t-048.html?sPartner=185?campaign=psm/geizhals

Die hat 3GB RAM und ost schneller als die R9 380, hat allerdings kein DX 12.

Edit: OK Sockel würde passen, imho trotzdem Perlen vor die Säue.


----------



## Ralf090367 (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Grafikkarte oder Prozessor aufrüsten*

Da ich das Board nicht tauschen möchte und sowieso ein passionierter AMD Gamer bin, wird es wohl definitiv ein FX 8350 werden. Die Frage ist nur, ob mich ein neue Grafikkarte momentan mehr nach vorne bringen würde, oder ob die CPU im aktuellen System der Flaschenhals ist.


----------



## Xanten (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Grafikkarte oder Prozessor aufrüsten*

Ich vermute mal, das Du damals das NT passend zu dem PC gekauft hast?
Dein Mobo würde einen 8350 verkraften, aber nicht Dein NT. Der 8350 zieht unter Last fast doppelt so viel Strom, wie der 965. Plus ne neue Graka? Keine Chance.
Übertakte Deinen 965(geht gut bis 4/4.2 GHz mit vernünftiger Kühlung) und hol Dir für €220,- eine R9 380 nitro. Oder wie der Kollege schon sagte, einen komplett neu aufgebautes System.
mfG


----------



## Ralf090367 (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Grafikkarte oder Prozessor aufrüsten*

Eigentlich sollte sowohl der FX 8350 als auch der X4 965BE, jeweils 125 Watt ziehen. Da sollte, auch bei einer Grafikkarte, die 250 Watt zieht, mein aktuelles Netzteil (be quiet! CM BQT E9-CM Straight Power PC Netzteil 680 Watt) ausreichen.


----------



## cap82 (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Grafikkarte oder Prozessor aufrüsten*

Sie dir doch mal den Gaming Index der drei CPU's an:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für knapp 20% höheren Preis bekommst du ca. 36% mehr an Gamingleistung.

Zusätzlich verbraucht der FX 8350 ca. das Doppelte (65W vs. 125W).

Du brauchst zwar dann ein neues Board, hast allerdings die Möglichleit, mit nem größeren Skylake nachzulegen. Bei AMD geht dann nicht mehr viel.


----------



## S!lent dob (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Grafikkarte oder Prozessor aufrüsten*

Bei dem Preis wäre es schon sträflich nicht die 280X zu kaufen.

Zudem ist ein gut übertakteter Phenom II kaum langsamer wie ein FX, bzw nicht soviel langsamer das sich der Aufpreis lohnen würde.
Habe selbst einen X6 und werde in kürze eine gebrauchte 7870/270X verbauen.
Wenn du dem X4 die Sporen gibst, speziell der CPU NB geht da noch einiges. Zudem sind die Anforderungen an die Graka stärker gestiegen wie an die CPU und da du evtl auch noch nen höherauflösenden Monitor verbauen willst stellt sich die Frage was zuerst getauscht wird m.M.n. erst gar nicht.


----------



## cap82 (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Grafikkarte oder Prozessor aufrüsten*

Das Angebot hatte ich ja weiter oben schon empfohlen.
Wäre wohl aktuell die beste Lösung, da wir nichts vom Budget wissen und auch das Board nicht gewechselt werden soll.


----------



## Ralf090367 (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Grafikkarte oder Prozessor aufrüsten*

Für eine aktuelle Grafikkarte würde ich schon bis zu 250,00 € springen lassen. Die 280X gibt es ja nur von Gigabyte so günstig. Da würde ich ehr zu einer Asus R9 380 mit 4GB tendieren. Die ist extrem leise und hat bereits DX12. Meine aktuelle 6950 ist ebenfalls ein Asus Modell und auch unter Last nicht wahrzunehmen.


----------



## HisN (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Grafikkarte oder Prozessor aufrüsten*

Spiel Deine Lieblingsgames und Beobachte.
Ist die Graka immer zu 99% ausgelastet: Neue Graka.
Ist sie es nicht: Neue CPU.

Nicht irgendwas kaufen weil das Forum sagt.
Es ist von *Deiner* Software und *Deinen* Settings abhängig und nicht von unserer Meinung.
Wenn Du PhysX aktiviert hast, ist es übrigens kein Wunder dass es unspielbar ist an Stellen an denen Rauch zu sehen ist. Stell es ab.


----------



## cap82 (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Grafikkarte oder Prozessor aufrüsten*

@TE: Hast du die die Links angesehen?

Wen es eine R9 380 werden soll, ist die MSI R9 380 Gaming noch eine Alternative zur ASUS.
Die ist einen Tick schneller als die ASUS, und mindestens genauso leise.
Allerdings sind beide langsamer als die 280x!


----------



## Xanten (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Grafikkarte oder Prozessor aufrüsten*

Für kleines Geld ginge auf Dein Mobo auch ein FX 6300 mit OC als Übergangslösung mit einer der empfohlenen Grakas, bis Du das Budget für ein aktuelles System zusammen hast. Geht bestimmt noch 1-2 Jahre.
Tschuldigung für das "Doppel-Posten"


----------



## Xanten (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Grafikkarte oder Prozessor aufrüsten*

Für kleines Geld geht auf Deinem Mobo auch ein FX 6300 mit OC und eine der hier empfohlenen Grakas. Es wird noch für 1-2 Jahre laufen.  Wenn Du Dein Budget zusammen hast, kannst Du ja auf ein aktuelles System upgraden.


----------



## Ralf090367 (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Grafikkarte oder Prozessor aufrüsten*

Erst mal danke für das reichhaltige Feedback.
Ich habe mir gestern die R9 380 mit 4GB von Asus bestellt. Ausschlaggebend war in erster Linie der geplante Umstieg auf einen 21:9 Monitor mit höherer Auslösung. Über Kurz oder Lang (wahrscheinlich ehr über Kurz  ) wird dann wohl noch ein FX 8350 dazukommen. Aber erst einmal schauen was die neue Graka bringt.

Gruß

Ralf


----------



## Rolk (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Grafikkarte oder Prozessor aufrüsten*

Du kannst dich bei der CPU auch auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt umsehen. Ganz so akut wie bei der Grafikkarte ist der Kauf ja nicht und vielleicht findet sich ein Schnäppchen wenn man sich bei der Suche Zeit lässt.


----------



## S!lent dob (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Grafikkarte oder Prozessor aufrüsten*



Ralf090367 schrieb:


> wohl noch ein FX 8350 dazukommen



Bei nem MB mit "nur" 6+2 Phasen wäre ich mit dem dicken Brummer vorsichtig!


----------



## Ralf090367 (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Grafikkarte oder Prozessor aufrüsten*

Mein Board sollte mit einem FX 8350 zurechtkommen,zumal die Leistungsaufnahme ja ähnlich ist wie beim X4 965BE. Ich habe schon malbi eBay nach gebrauchten geschaut - die sind für 10 bis 15 Euro unter Neupreis weggegangen. ehr als 2/3 würde ich für einen gebrauchten nicht hinlegen.


----------



## S!lent dob (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Grafikkarte oder Prozessor aufrüsten*

Ein FX 8... zieht deutlich mehr Saft als ein X4, lass dich von den TPD nicht täuschen, wir haben hier öfters schon von äußerst instabilen Systemen Aufgrund von überlasteten Spawas gehört.


----------



## Ralf090367 (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Grafikkarte oder Prozessor aufrüsten*

Ich habe die R9 380 4GB von Asus am Wochenende eingebaut und schon fleißig gezockt:
- Crysis 3 läuft erwartungsgemäß viel flüssiger, auch mit Ultra Einstellungen in Full HD
- Dying Light läuft auch besser aber noch nicht perfekt
- Assassins Unity ist ebenfalls deutlich flüssiger zu spielen, selbst in Full HD
- Assassins Creed Rouge lässt noch zu wünsche übrig - kein wunder, da ja die CPU - Auslassung fast immer 100 % bei ersten Kern beträgt

Das sind natürlich nur subjektive Eindrücke und ich bin eigentlich kein Frame - Junky


----------

